# me risking my life for some stupid *&^% lights



## nolabama

having fall protection in the van and i have no idea how you would go about tying off in a situation like this 
i did not like or want to do this but ... 
i guess im lucky but tell me how to do this safely
12 ft step is in foreground to give height reference
this ceiling is some kinda engineered product


----------



## 480sparky

I'm not sure I'd post a photo of myself doing that on a public forum.

But to each his own I guess.


----------



## user4818

I'm getting nervous just looking at that rig. There would have been some serious injury potential if something went wrong. Not only would you fall but you would have all that lumber crashing down on top of you. Bad...very bad. :no:


----------



## gilbequick

Alright well that's getting added to the company safety-no-no slideshow.


----------



## azsly1

20' extension ladder... wtf is below? a floor i'm guessing running parallel to those stairs? if so, get a 20' or some sort of short ext. ladder and get the jackass taking the pic to foot the ****ing thing...


----------



## gilbequick

I don't know how I'd do something like that, I'd have to see the floor layout. I've done some crazy things to get the job done, but you wouldn't see me up on that s.o.b. That might have to be one where the boss comes up with a solution to his problem, cause that sure isn't mine!


----------



## RePhase277

The largest instability I see is that step ladder. To me, it just feels like it could tip side ways. I wouldn't be too concerned about the 2x12 breaking, but I wouldn't use the the stair balusters as a support either.


----------



## gilbequick

InPhase277 said:


> The largest instability I see is that step ladder. To me, it just feels like it could tip side ways.


That and it could slip off the top of the ladder.




InPhase277 said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about the 2x12 breaking, but I wouldn't use the the stair balusters as a support either.


I've used the balusters more than a few times, You don't use them in a cheap house, but in a nice house they're built thick and sturdy....they're not going anywhere.


----------



## George Stolz

I'm going to go out on a limb and say, slide the orange ladder about three feet to camera left, and use that. Sorry, had to say it. :whistling2:

What's in the way of doing that?


----------



## George Stolz

480sparky said:


> I'm not sure I'd post a photo of myself doing that on a public forum.


Why not? I know I'm not going to report somebody I don't know in an undisclosed location to OSHA for something I saw in a picture.


----------



## Wireless

George Stolz said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say, slide the orange ladder about three feet to camera left, and use that. Sorry, had to say it. :whistling2:
> 
> What's in the way of doing that?


 
I don't think he is working on the fan. It looks like he is installing a tracklight.


----------



## Celtic

This is 













We can see the lengths you go through to keep your customers happy.....


and then you drop a Cleveland Steamer on us and say "No pics of the can".


BS...plain and simple.


Just where does your loyalty lay?








j/k
:laughing:







Glad to see you are all in one piece, assembled correctly w/o any extra glue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

No.

F*cking.

Way.


----------



## Boneshaker

What could possibly go wrong!! Well you see Mrs. Electrician your husband was not killed by the fall, or the screw driver stabbing him in the eye, or even the 2"x12" plank cracking him on the back of the skull... No, he died from embarasement knowing that everyone was now going to find out what a stupid thing he was trying to do.:whistling2:


----------



## dawgs

You couldnt use an ext. ladder or set up some scaffold? I've done some stupid s**t in my younger years, but you don't look that young.


----------



## B4T

Wireless said:


> I don't think he is working on the fan. It looks like he is installing a tracklight.


If that is the case, I feel sorry for the guy changing the light bulb :no:

Working like that is *pure stupidity*

One wrong move and you are either stretched out in a coffin or bound to a wheelchair. 

Buy or rent the right ladder or don't do the job.

I hope he wakes up and finds some common sense.

*NEVER* take safety for granted.. sooner or later you will lose


----------



## chenley

Wouldn't scaffolding have fit in there? I've put in a level of scaffolding in a foyer before and put a ladder on top of it held down by channel-locks and clamps. That's about as far as my stupidity goes.


----------



## Zog

Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?


----------



## drsparky

I figure anything over 50' your dead, so one thousand feet is the same as falling 50'.


----------



## te12co2w

Can't see for certain, but those Little Giant ladders can work in situations like that. Set one up in the stair well with each set of feet at a different height. Might need two of them. Then scaffold plank or staging from top landing to the ladder rungs. Little giant ladders are a pain to pack around, but sometimes they are the solution>


----------



## forqnc

Zog said:


> Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?


Problem I have with this would be who went back down to get something that dropped or was forgotten.


----------



## 480sparky

drsparky said:


> I figure anything over 50' your dead, so one thousand feet is the same as falling 50'.


Not really.

Falling 50 feet doesn't give you much time to think or act.

Falling 1000 feet gives you time to make things right with your Maker, then sit back and watch the movie. You know... that movie you're supposed to watch right before you die.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

god damn.............s'all I can say, you guys have said the rest.


----------



## oldschool

OMG lay that drill down on its side.

"stoopid"

The planks look pretty sturdy though.


----------



## 220/221

I like it. 

You built it, you must trust it.

The only problem I see is leaving the drill in a precarious position.

Tools are expensive.



Just tell me that you didn't plug that track into a recep.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I would never post a picture like that, I would be scared my insurance guy is gonna find that one day. Liability, workmans comp, health insurance, there are lots are people that would love to see that! I would be asshamed to build that in front of my customer.


----------



## chenley

Zog said:


> Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?


At least those guys are wearing what looks like fall protection. Granted to OP didn't have anything to tie off too. Can't really go up to the HO and ask to twist a one-eye bolt into the engineered wood cieling or support beam.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I just don't see why you wouldn't lean an extension ladder against the beam. It would fit from the stairs to the beam.


----------



## RePhase277

Somehow I doubt his insurance guy is prowling the internet electrical forums looking for pics of his clients risking their necks.


----------



## 220/221

> I just don't see why you wouldn't lean an extension ladder against the beam. It would fit from the stairs to the beam.


That *may* have been doable but it would be a bear to wedge the ladder in exactly the right position and have it be out of the way enough to work.


----------



## Fredman

220/221 said:


> Just tell me that you didn't plug that track into a recep.


There_ is_ a plug hanging down! :blink: Nice butt ugly fan/light combo too.


----------



## goose134

> Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?
> Attached Thumbnails



Forget the guys changing the light, what about the guy who took the picture?


----------



## oldschool

goose134 said:


> Forget the guys changing the light, what about the guy who took the picture?


I dont even get that picture
it looks like the camera is looking straight down
but thats not the way the men look
and is that ladder rungs or window panes or what?


----------



## 480sparky

oldschool said:


> I dont even get that picture
> it looks like the camera is looking straight down
> but thats not the way the men look
> and is that ladder rungs or window panes or what?


It looks like the camera is straight down because it IS looking straight down.

The men are wearing fall protection.

It's an antenna on top of a building.


----------



## oldschool

480sparky said:


> It looks like the camera is straight down because it IS looking straight down.
> 
> The men are wearing fall protection.
> 
> It's an antenna on top of a building.


thanks

strange though, i still cant get my "stoopid" brain to picture it right.


----------



## Boneshaker

The way I see it, the picture was taken from the top looking straight down. The two men are on the side of the tower. Might be wrong but that's what my eyes are telling me.


----------



## s.kelly

Zog said:


> Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?


personally, I would love to get paid to change that light.

Wired a roller coaster a couple years ago, and did lots of the high work. Good times

Have you seen the helicopter lineman video? Guy that says he is only afraid of electricity, heights, and women. Married too!


----------



## 480sparky

s.kelly said:


> .............Have you seen the helicopter lineman video? Guy that says he is only afraid of electricity, heights, and women. Married too!


----------



## Fredman

goose134 said:


> Forget the guys changing the light, what about the guy who took the picture?


Check out the bald guy in this video. He looks an awful lot like the guy on the right shown in the picture. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEAKQFddTLI


----------



## s.kelly

Thats the guy 480! Cool story, neat job.


----------



## lectric_hand6855

The light on the tower looks fun but they can have the linework :stupid:


----------



## BadSplice

oldschool said:


> thanks
> 
> strange though, i still cant get my "stoopid" brain to picture it right.


The guy taking the picture is directly above the men doing the work, you are looking straight down. If the guy taking the picture had a plumb bob on the lense of the camera, the string would go straight down past the guy on the rights shoulder and land on top of the Empire State Building roof. What looks like windows are the reflectors of the antenna, it's just a wire cage.


----------



## BadSplice

I've always wondered about those helicopter linemen...

What is the purpose of the 25% stainless suit that he wears? Why make the Faraday cage around him? As long as he's only touching the lines and not grounded, what could happen to him that he needs to also wear that suit?

Second, what's with the wand and the arcing? I assume the wand is to stop the arcing to his body and prevent burning, but why is electricity flowing at all? I it some type of high voltage static electricity?


----------



## RePhase277

BadSplice said:


> I've always wondered about those helicopter linemen...
> 
> What is the purpose of the 25% stainless suit that he wears? Why make the Faraday cage around him? As long as he's only touching the lines and not grounded, what could happen to him that he needs to also wear that suit?
> 
> Second, what's with the wand and the arcing? I assume the wand is to stop the arcing to his body and prevent burning, but why is electricity flowing at all? I it some type of high voltage static electricity?


At those voltages, just the capacitance between the man and the other wires or ground is enough to allow a deadly current to flow through his body. If e were touching the wire all by himself, he would be one plate of the giant capacitor. The cage he wears takes that place instead, keeping him safe.

The arcing is again due to the capacitance of the overall system.


----------



## lectric_hand6855

BadSplice said:


> Second, what's with the wand and the arcing? I assume the wand is to stop the arcing to his body and prevent burning, but why is electricity flowing at all? I it some type of high voltage static electricity?


He uses that to get him and the helicopter to the same potential as the line.


----------



## william1978

Zog said:


> Could be worse, how would you like to change this light?


 Does anyone know what building they are on? I think it either the impire state building or on of the WTC towers.


----------



## BadSplice

william1978 said:


> Does anyone know what building they are on? I think it either the impire state building or on of the WTC towers.


It's the Empire State Building.


----------



## william1978

BadSplice said:


> It's the Empire State Building.


 Ok, because I've been up in the empire state building a couple of times and it sure looked familiar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fredman

william1978 said:


> Ok, because I've been up in the empire state building a couple of times and it sure looked familiar.:thumbsup:


Yup-


----------



## william1978

Fredman said:


> Nope.:no:
> 
> Check out the link in post #39 of this thread.
> 
> Different antenna, different bulb.


 Well, which building is it then?


----------



## BadSplice

william1978 said:


> Well, which building is it then?


 I'm still trying to figure out what he's talking about. The video in the post he mentioned is titled Empire State Building. I'm not sitting thru 8 minutes of it.


----------



## william1978

BadSplice said:


> The video in the post he mentioned is titled Empire State Building. I'm not sitting thru 8 minutes of it.


 I watched it. It is pretty neat.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

william1978 said:


> I watched it. It is pretty neat.:thumbsup:


Yeah, it's a pretty well-done video.


----------



## McCaa

That picture at the beginning is just about as smart as this one.


----------



## 480sparky

McCaa said:


> That picture at the beginning is just about as smart as this one.


That's older than the crust on my underwear. :whistling2:


----------



## McCaa

I know that. Still doesn't make it smart though just because it's old.


----------



## 480sparky

McCaa said:


> I know that. Still doesn't make it smart though just because it's old.


It _must_ be safe! He's been drilling that hole for years and never got electrocuted! :laughing:


----------



## McCaa

LOL. Good Point!


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> That's older than the crust on my underwear. :whistling2:


 You got that right.


----------



## steelersman

Celtic said:


> and then you drop a Cleveland Steamer on us and say "No pics of the can".



What about a Pittsburgh Platter?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pittsburgh+platter


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> What about a Pittsburgh Platter?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pittsburgh+platter


 Is it about time for a meat spin?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## steelersman

william1978 said:


> Is it about time for a meat spin?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Noway man. I'll never click on that link again! :no:


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> Noway man. I'll never click on that link again! :no:


 Me either.:no:


----------



## nolabama

thanks for all the input (good and bad) the photo was put on here so i could learn how to do this safer

the stair balusters are not being used as supports there is another ladder to the left that the rear 2x12 is screwed to

all of this contraption is screwed to the ladders 

i am installing track lighting that made some stupid curve



te12co2w said:


> Can't see for certain, but those Little Giant ladders can work in situations like that. Set one up in the stair well with each set of feet at a different height. Might need two of them. Then scaffold plank or staging from top landing to the ladder rungs. Little giant ladders are a pain to pack around, but sometimes they are the solution>


little giant is to the right in stairwell and i do lug them around but that and the ext. ladder solution sill poses the tie off problem im still way up in the air without a net so to speak 

all this aside i will never do anything like this again


----------



## BadSplice

william1978 said:


> Me either.:no:


How about a Lemon Party?


----------



## william1978

BadSplice said:


> How about a Lemon Party?


 I'm scared to ask.


----------



## MDShunk

nolabama said:


> all this aside i will never do anything like this again


I can't really pretend like I've never been up on some stupid contraptions (pretty much all of my own doing), but you live and learn. Something I'd have done 10 or 15 years ago I'd never do today.


----------



## Zog

william1978 said:


> Does anyone know what building they are on? I think it either the impire state building or on of the WTC towers.


Sears tower, or whatever it is called now.


----------



## Zog

480sparky said:


> It looks like the camera is straight down because it IS looking straight down.
> 
> The men are wearing fall protection.
> 
> It's an antenna on top of a building.


Right, you can see the camera mans boot on the left.


----------



## william1978

Zog said:


> Sears tower, or whatever it is called now.


 Ok, thank you Zog.:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman

Zog said:


> Right, you can see the camera mans boot on the left.


I don't see his boot in that pic.


----------



## BadSplice

steelersman said:


> I don't see his boot in that pic.


 I see someone else's leg and boot. It can't be the cameraman's, it's way too low.


----------



## 480sparky

BadSplice said:


> I see someone else's leg and boot. It can't be the cameraman's, it's way too low.


Given the amount of distortion and the angle of the buildings along the edges of the photo, I'd say a very wide-angle lens was used. It could be the camera is situated only a foot or two above the two men shown. It would be quite conceivable the boot is the cameraman's, and he's holding the camera up with his hand.

Knowing the height at which it would be taken, and figuring the coverage of the image on the ground, it would be easy to calculate the angle of view of the lens.


----------



## BadSplice

At that height I would figure a wide angle lens would show a LOT more of the city.


----------



## 480sparky

Zog said:


> Sears tower, or whatever it is called now.


You sure? I can't get anything in the background to line up with what's on Google Earth.


----------



## BadSplice

For the third time, it's the *Empire State Building*. Don't you see Broadway passing thru on an angle?


----------



## 480sparky

BadSplice said:


> For the third time, it's the *Empire State Building*. Don't you see Broadway passing thru on an angle?


 
Now _that_ makes sense.... it all lines up with what you can see on Google Earth.



BadSplice said:


> At that height I would figure a wide angle lens would show a LOT more of the city.


Depends on the lens and camera combination.


----------



## BadSplice

480sparky said:


> Now _that_ makes sense.... it all lines up with what you can see on Google Earth.


You could tell this forum is filled with electricians. Everyone has to say something different just so they could appear to know everything :thumbup:


BTW, Google Earth is great for some things, but Windows Local Live (now renamed to that Bing crap) is even better. http://www.bing.com/maps/ 
Just type in "Empire State Building". In Areal view you could see the buildings clearly and compare them to the picture, they match perfectly. In Bird's Eye View you could see even better (but it's on an angle).


----------



## Zog

480sparky said:


> You sure? I can't get anything in the background to line up with what's on Google Earth.


No, I had it on my desktop and my students when I was teaching a class in Chicago said it was Sears tower. They seemed pretty sure. Empire State makes more sense given the photo credit.


----------



## Fredman

Zog said:


> No, I had it on my desktop and my students when I was teaching a class in Chicago said it was Sears tower. They seemed pretty sure. Empire State makes more sense given the photo credit.


OOPS

confused myself - I meant empire state - Stayed up to late 

:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Fredman said:


> ........... *It's an antenna* on the world trade center. .......... Clear as mud?:001_huh::laughing:


No, not clear at all. Your link says it's the ESB as well.


----------



## BadSplice

Fredman, you continue to spread false information thru every one of your posts. 

For the fourth time, it's the Empire State Building. Not the WTC, not the Sears Tower. It's the Empire State Building.

Also, they are on an antenna, but they are changing a bulb.


----------



## Safety-Guy

nolabama said:


> having fall protection in the van and i have no idea how you would go about tying off in a situation like this
> i did not like or want to do this but ...
> i guess im lucky but tell me how to do this safely
> 12 ft step is in foreground to give height reference
> this ceiling is some kinda engineered product


I would have told the boss to pound sand, get off some cash and get me one of these.


----------



## 480sparky

Safety-Guy said:


> I would have told the boss to pound sand, get off some cash and get me one of these.


How dare you use a metal scaffold. I demand you get a fiberglass one.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

Photo 'in question':










Photo from Google Earth of Empire State Building, rotated to match:

















'Nuff said.


----------



## Fredman

480sparky said:


> Photo 'in question':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from Google Earth of Empire State Building, rotated to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick

480sparky said:


> How dare you use a metal scaffold. I demand you get a fiberglass one.:whistling2:


HAHAHA I was thinking the same thing. Everyone will jump all over a metal scaffolding but if it's an aluminum ladder it's instantly not safe.


----------



## BadSplice

gilbequick said:


> HAHAHA I was thinking the same thing. Everyone will jump all over a metal scaffolding but if it's an aluminum ladder it's instantly not safe.


What's the difference in using a metal ladder standing on the ground or just standing on the ground yourself?


----------



## MDShunk

BadSplice said:


> What's the difference in using a metal ladder standing on the ground or just standing on the ground yourself?


It goes against tradition. 

I don't like metal ladders simply because they're too "twisty". My 4-foot stepladders (probably the size I use on 99% of all resi service calls) are all wood. I buy them made of wood on purpose, mostly for conversation's sake. They're made by a local manufacturer, and they're sturdy as hell.


----------



## BadSplice

MDShunk said:


> It goes against tradition.
> 
> I don't like metal ladders simply because they're too "twisty". My 4-foot stepladders (probably the size I use on 99% of all resi service calls) are all wood. I buy them made of wood on purpose, mostly for conversation's sake. They're made by a local manufacturer, and they're sturdy as hell.


I don't like metal ladders because I am a big guy and I don't feel as safe on them. I have the strength to carry around the heavier fiberglass ladder and I feel safer on it. When I'm going to be spending hours on top of a ladder making up stuff I would rather be comfortable, when I don't feel safe I tense my muscles up which leads to aching later. Wood ladders rock a lot which I don't like either.


----------



## Zog

Nice work 480! Case closed on the location.


----------



## 480sparky

I've had my Little Giant Skyscraper up to 19', and I'm standing at 17'. I feel safer there than 10' up on a 12' fiberglass.


----------



## MDShunk

480sparky said:


> I've had my Little Giant Skyscraper up to 19', and I'm standing at 17'. I feel safer there than 10' up on a 12' fiberglass.


I would hope so. Those Little Giants get the award for the heaviest ladders around, so they'd better be sturdy. 

Ever seen the Telesteps video from QVC, where the guy got hurt?


----------



## BadSplice

I remember seeing that a while ago, he missed a step and went down hard. Just seeing the way his head hit the ground with a thud is haunting.


----------



## drsparky

Ouch.


----------



## steelersman

MDShunk said:


> I buy them made of wood on purpose, mostly for conversation's sake. They're made by a local manufacturer, and they're sturdy as hell.


And heavy as hell too. "F" wooden ladders. It's time to get with the 2000's. Fiberglass is the only way to roll.


----------



## idontknow

steelersman said:


> And heavy as hell too. "F" wooden ladders. It's time to get with the 2000's. Fiberglass is the only way to roll.


2000's? Damn homes we's rollin with fiberglass way back in the early 90's. Boy, that was back in the days cuz. Man we been trippin all the time on the woodys back then but we is straight now that we's got the fiberglasses.


Yeah, I was going to write "Fiberglass is the only way to roll off a ladder." but Capt. Morgan said that was a better response.


----------



## Shado

The problem is that we should be able to have something better by now.
Fiberglass is good, but, the weight should be better. 
Should be able to go up to 16' and weight only 35-40 lbs by now.


----------



## william1978

Safety-Guy said:


> I would have told the boss to pound sand, get off some cash and get me one of these.


 Make sure you wear the vest in that house.:no: I work for some GC that make you wear a vest even after you have a CO.


----------



## MDShunk

Shado said:


> The problem is that we should be able to have something better by now.
> Fiberglass is good, but, the weight should be better.
> Should be able to go up to 16' and weight only 35-40 lbs by now.


There's gotta be someone making carbon fiber stepladders now. Time to Google....


----------



## MDShunk

MDShunk said:


> There's gotta be someone making carbon fiber stepladders now. Time to Google....


I can only find the fact that they exist, but I can't find anyone that makes or sells them. I did run across a warning that carbon fiber ladders ARE conductive.


----------



## BadSplice

Safety-Guy said:


> I would have told the boss to pound sand, get off some cash and get me one of these.


That can be done with any typical "Baker" Scaffold.


----------



## MDShunk

BadSplice said:


> That can be done with any typical "Baker" Scaffold.


I've never seen a Baker with feet instead of wheels. Must be an accessory. The pipe scaffold, as pictured, often has feet or wheels. I suppose you could just take the wheels off the Baker and just use the stub ends on the steps with blocks of wood under them to protect the finish. There's probably some safety reason why you shouldn't, though.


----------



## BadSplice

MDShunk said:


> I've never seen a Baker with feet instead of wheels. Must be an accessory. The pipe scaffold, as pictured, often has feet or wheels. I suppose you could just take the wheels off the Baker and just use the stub ends on the steps with blocks of wood under them to protect the finish. There's probably some safety reason why you shouldn't, though.


Now that you mention it, I never saw feet either, but I'd bet that they make them. We usually either lock the wheels or take them off.


----------



## drsparky

MDShunk said:


> I can only find the fact that they exist, but I can't find anyone that makes or sells them. I did run across a warning that carbon fiber ladders ARE conductive.


Allred in New York made some for the Army. Yacht companys are using them on masts. They are coming.


----------



## Safety-Guy

480sparky said:


> How dare you use a metal scaffold. I demand you get a fiberglass one.:whistling2:


 Darn, look what happens when I fail to mention that all circuits would have to be locked and tagged prior to working off the metal scaffold. LMAO.

Also Little Giant does make a composite that is for Electricians.


----------



## 480sparky

Safety-Guy said:


> Darn, look what happens when I fail to mention that all circuits would have to be locked and tagged prior to working off the metal scaffold. LMAO.
> 
> Also Little Giant does make a composite that is for Electricians.


Funny. LOTOs don't seem to work with aluminum ladders. Or so I'm told. As for LG, I have yet to see a 21' Skyscraper that's not aluminum.


----------



## electricalperson

im calling osha :laughing:


----------



## Safety-Guy

480sparky said:


> Funny. LOTOs don't seem to work with aluminum ladders. Or so I'm told. As for LG, I have yet to see a 21' Skyscraper that's not aluminum.


What about using Boom lifts that are all metal, should fall into the same area. Dang it, I used one of them last week replacing parking lot lights.

Anyone got directions to Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Shado

MDShunk said:


> I can only find the fact that they exist, but I can't find anyone that makes or sells them. I did run across a warning that carbon fiber ladders ARE conductive.


Yea...I did a search a few years ago when CarbonFiber came into its own popularity. Didn't find anything then....and I questioned the conductivity then. The wieght factor would be nice though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Safety-Guy said:


> Darn, look what happens when I fail to mention that all circuits would have to be locked and tagged prior to working off the metal scaffold. LMAO.
> 
> Also Little Giant does make a composite that is for Electricians.


 
Yes they make a fiberglass IA and it's @4x as heavy as the aluminum one.
It looks cool in the tool crib and that's the best place for it to stay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> I've never seen a Baker with feet instead of wheels. Must be an accessory. The pipe scaffold, as pictured, often has feet or wheels. I suppose you could just take the wheels off the Baker and just use the stub ends on the steps with blocks of wood under them to protect the finish. There's probably some safety reason why you shouldn't, though.


 
Never used a Baker for stairwell work but have used the plain old narrow yellow painted steel type many times. I think either one would have been the way to go on the OPs job.


----------



## 480sparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> ....... but have used the plain old narrow yellow painted steel type .............


That's a baker scaffold.


----------



## drsparky

These are carbon fiber ladders and they only weighs 2.2 lbs (that’s the weight of two bottles of beer) ugly but it could be used for a trench ladder.


----------



## idontknow

That's awesome! How much are they and where can i find em?


----------



## drsparky

I don't know much about them, It was in a lot of high tech shows a few years ago. You can start here. http://cimaladder.com/


----------



## BadSplice

That's more of an art project than anything else.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

480sparky said:


> That's a baker scaffold.


 
In my area "Baker" is normally used to describe aluminum snap together roll around scaffolding, not the steel one you posted. But your post is the type I was referring to.


----------



## BadSplice

MechanicalDVR said:


> In my area "Baker" is normally used to describe aluminum snap together roll around scaffolding, not the steel one you posted. But your post is the type I was referring to.


You must really be out in the woods cause in the rest of NJ the pictured scaffold is called a Baker :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

BadSplice said:


> You must really be out in the woods cause in the rest of NJ the pictured scaffold is called a Baker :thumbsup:


Yeah, same here. There's a miniature version of a Baker some people use. They're often normally blue in color. We call that a "Half-Baker".


----------



## BadSplice

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, same here. There's a miniature version of a Baker some people use. They're often normally blue in color. We call that a "Half-Baker".


Tapers and painters seem to use those. 

Bakers are great because they serve as plan tables, material storage, working platform, etc. Whenever I run a job I always order at least one.


----------



## MDShunk

BadSplice said:


> Tapers and painters seem to use those.
> 
> Bakers are great because they serve as plan tables, material storage, working platform, etc. Whenever I run a job I always order at least one.


Same here. It's nice to not have to stoop over to a pallet to root through boxes of fittings. You can stand up and hunt your parts like a normal human being.


----------



## woodchuck2

te12co2w said:


> Can't see for certain, but those Little Giant ladders can work in situations like that. Set one up in the stair well with each set of feet at a different height. Might need two of them. Then scaffold plank or staging from top landing to the ladder rungs. Little giant ladders are a pain to pack around, but sometimes they are the solution>


 I own two of them just for this reason, i only carry one around in the trailer as it get used as an extension ladder all the time now. But for jobs like this i will carry the second to make life easier. Well worth the $$$.


----------



## steelersman

What's up with your signature? Is that all your equipment that you own or what?


----------



## 480sparky

steelersman said:


> What's up with your signature? Is that all your equipment that you own or what?


 
"Oh, you think maybe he's compensating for something?"

.................................................................-_Shrek_


----------



## steelersman

That's usually what that means isn't it?


----------



## woodchuck2

steelersman said:


> What's up with your signature? Is that all your equipment that you own or what?


 Sorry to offend yah, i fixed it for you.


----------

